# anle glands



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

my dog Elmer has bad anle glands.

do we have to feed him a new food or does he need them removed?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he smells bad because of those things~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

1dog said:


> my dog elmert has bad anle glands.
> 
> do we have to feed him a new food or does he need them removed?


take him to the vet. One of my dogs was like that, they do a small procedure to release the glands and get them back to normal. They don't go under either, quick and painless. :woof: Good luck.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Is he having constant irritation? does he get infections? 
And if you have them squeezed to get all the poo out of them, how often do you have to do that? If you have to do that a lot then thats not to good and its uncomfortable for him.
Problem they use those for scent markings and normally if they were in the wild they would express the anals themselves. But since their domesticated a lot of those wild needs to mark territory are surpressed ( they no longer need to ) ....
If he has really bad anals that you have to squeeze all the time and they bother him I would just get them removed .... it doesn't hurt them 
If he's only blocked sometimes then he doesn't need to have them removed ...
You can do some research online, ask your vet ...
I don't know if food would help but I'm sure someone else will chime in .....

Hugz Elmer ~!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Is he having constant irritation? does he get infections?
> And if you have them squeezed to get all the poo out of them, how often do you have to do that?
> Problem they use those for scent markings and normally if they were in the wild they would express the anals themselves. But since their domesticated a lot of those wild needs to mark territory are surpressed ( they no longer need to ) ....
> If he has really bad anals that you have to squeeze all the time and they bother him I would just get them removed .... it doesn't hurt them
> ...


:goodpost: :woof::woof:


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

You can even express the glands youself if you feel up to it. Most people would rather have someone else do it, it is pretty disgusting. 
Is a pretty common problem, in dogs the anal glands are suposed to be emptied when the dog has a bm but for some reason in certain dogs this doesnt happen. Rarely it can be helped by changing to a diet that is higher in fiber, Ive never personally seen it help any. If it becomes such a problem that they are constinly getting infected they can be removed. People generally only do this as a last resort.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

and it smells terrible.
It's a smell worse than anything I think I have even smelled.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

my mom pops it alot but she wants to know what to do =/


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes youc an do it yourself, I do mine about once every two to three months, as I worked at a groomer's shop and a vet place once, I learned how, is quite nasty but is usually pretty inexpensive to have done at the vet.

HUGS to Mr. Magnificent


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have dogs I have to do 2 times a month, the other I do about every 3-4 months. If he is getting infections all the time you might have to get them removed but the vet will decide that.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol what r yall talking about doesnt sound good though


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

gxkon said:


> lol what r yall talking about doesnt sound good though


man look it up your dog may need its anal glands cleaned lol.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

It is a pretty foul smelling thing to do, but we express ours here at the house about 2x year. Orion was having some issues so we changed foods and this helped out immensely. 
Good luck and head the advise of your veterinarian if your mother is tired of taking care of them.
- Sara


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

melrosdog said:


> You can even express the glands youself if you feel up to it. Most people would rather have someone else do it, it is pretty disgusting.
> Is a pretty common problem, in dogs the anal glands are suposed to be emptied when the dog has a bm but for some reason in certain dogs this doesnt happen. Rarely it can be helped by changing to a diet that is higher in fiber, Ive never personally seen it help any. If it becomes such a problem that they are constinly getting infected they can be removed. People generally only do this as a last resort.


:goodpost:

High fiber could be an opinion for you but you have to be careful with to much fiber. Like said it doesn't really help! *Try adding some ground flax seed to your dogs meal !* This helps our pup when she has the bad gas.....It only takes a little bit


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what the heck is everyone talking about? popping out the anal glands? sounds gross.. how do u do it??.. LOL


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Fiber 
- Pumpkin (EX Libbys pumpkin pie filler)
- Green Beans 

Both you can give as much as you need, will not hurt the dogs. 
Green Beans you need to blanch them to open up the cell structure. 

It will help with the diet you have the dog on. 
If you are feeding a high carb diet it is creating the fecal to be compacted instead of firm enough to help push out the anal gland substance. 
Higher fiber helps with keeping the stool firm and consistance.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thaim said:


> what the heck is everyone talking about? popping out the anal glands? sounds gross.. how do u do it??.. LOL


heres a good link from smokey_joe 
How to Express a Dog's Anal Gland: How to Groom a Dog | eHow.com

Thanks everyone for the input!
Elmer has always had this problem but has never gotten infected. The vet says to just keep them drained but still doesnt recomend removal. they fill up fast and have to be drained at least every week. We make Carley help cuz he's her dog. :rofl:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

yikes! thats kind of gross.. should i go outside and try this? haha how do u know when a dog needs to get these glands pushed out? is 1.5 years to young?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

first you can do it yourself. I found a site that tells you everything. you dont need to go to the vets all the time since it is $$$

hope this helps.

Empty Your Dog's Anal Sacs the Natural Way | Small Dogs Paradise


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Signs of Anal Gland Problems*



thaim said:


> yikes! thats kind of gross.. should i go outside and try this? haha how do u know when a dog needs to get these glands pushed out? is 1.5 years to young?


If your dog's anal glands fail to properly express, they may actually become impacted, making your dog very uncomfortable. Watch for these signs:

Your dog begins scooting or dragging his rear across the floor. 
Your dog keeps licking or chewing near his rectum. 
Your dog's stools have become soft and mushy. 
You'll likely notice a foul or "fishy" odor coming from your dog's rear.

If you are noticing one or more of these signs, it may be a good idea to take your dog in for a check up with his vet. The dog anal glands may actually need to be manually expressed, a job best left to the professionals. Some professional dog groomers will also perform this procedure for you at your request.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*How To Express Anal Glands*

Many breeders and owners feel capable of expressing their dog's anal glands themselves. However, one should be prepared for the anal gland secretions to appear and smell quite disgusting. If you feel this is a task you are willing to perform, here are some basic directions. Please be advised, that you should only perform this procedure on your own dogs and never someone else's.

Prepare a warm moist washcloth. 
Locate your dog's anal glands by raising his tail and using your other hand to feel for two lumps at approximately five and seven o'clock on either side of his anal opening. 
Holding the cloth over his anal opening to prevent an unpleasant squirt, begin applying firm but gentle pressure to the sacs. This should cause some of the fluid to be expelled through the rectal opening, thereby emptying the glands. Wipe your dog's behind clean, and the job should be finished. 
If you notice blood or pus in your dog's anal gland secretions, it is likely a sign of infection, and you should contact your vet for an appointment and treatment.

For a demonstration of an alternative expressing method, visit


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I like the warning of be: prepared for what comes out!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

wow it sux to be that dog got violated and pinched in the terd cutter


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok. so you all are horrible people!!! You know how 'something will happen if you talk about it enough'....wellllll you guessed it....it is time for Orion!

Glad I am bathing the dogs tomorrow so I can do it then. Yuck!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My girl was just a'stinkin' today with her glands - I hate it! She just seems to leak from time to time, tho. I squeeze and squeeze (from the outside only) and have never gotten anything to expel short of the lizuid that has already seeped out by the time I smell it. I just wipe with a tissue or baby wipe but I do try -not to be gross- kind of squeezing at 3 and 9 o'clock in an upward direction. I feed raw dinners and have noticed that on some of the boneless days, it seems worse... Looking into a different food could possibly help but do some more research if you can to see what other triggers are. 

Dad's cat had impacted glands and would drag her ass all around the garage leaving stripes - that was hella gross!

OK - I just read the posts on the 2nd page - maybe I'm too high with my 3 and 9 o'clock. Was also going to suggest more fiber - glad someone else did. I jsut wish it didn't smell so dang bad!


----------

